# B14 rear strut bar



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Quick question guys. This will save me tearing apart my car.

Do rear strut bars on the B14 install the same as a B13?


















Are do they go through the trunk area? Basically making your pass through useless. I need to know b/c if they do that I can't install it, but if it is like the B13 design, I can do it. I just need to save the utility of the trunk w/ folding rear seat.
Thanks!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

they do pass in the truck and theyre kindof the same... but for the improvement i think its worth it to move my sub, but my amp is ok on the back of the seatback.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

ask liuspeed for details hes got on on his car!!!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im kinda pissed about the setup. my sub box was built and installed before i knew it was in the WRONG place. arrrggghhh.
it may be just far enough away that the sub will hit it when its playin. i'd have to get a s/b first to check.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Do rear strut bars on the B14 install the same as a B13?


No, the b14 strut bar actually sits in the trunk right behind the rear seats.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Quick question, I attempted to install my rear strut bar today in my B14. I put some wd-40 on it because my nuts were alittle rusted over. Now after letting it soak, I used the 1/2 wrench to try and pull up the nuts but it just keeps spinning. Is it the wd-40, am I using the right guage or is there some step I'm missing? I put on my front strut brace with no problem.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

please tell me you didn't use 1/2" size wrench, it's a 12mm nut on the shock towers and some weird size on the bar itself depending on the bar.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

zeno said:


> No, the b14 strut bar actually sits in the trunk right behind the rear seats.


anyone got a pic of that setup? id would be a problem if it goes thru cuz my trunk is alwaya packed...pic anyone?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/3


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

^^^
Thanx Buddy


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's mine:


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

One Q for all you all who installed it. wasnt there some type of a roudish rubber thing covering the nuts?? i didnt really look hard in there, but i felt it. how do u deal with it, cuz i just got my strut bar and dont wanna mess things up. THanx guys for the helping pics.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Boromir said:


> One Q for all you all who installed it. wasnt there some type of a roudish rubber thing covering the nuts?? i didnt really look hard in there, but i felt it. how do u deal with it, cuz i just got my strut bar and dont wanna mess things up. THanx guys for the helping pics.


yes there is a round rubber thing that cover the nuts but that isnt necessary for it is easy to take off it just like a cap.

what i did with mine is i unscrewed everything and bolt everything back together using stock bolts and it works great.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> yes there is a round rubber thing that cover the nuts but that isnt necessary for it is easy to take off it just like a cap.
> 
> what i did with mine is i unscrewed everything and bolt everything back together using stock bolts and it works great.


personally, did u notice any difference ? performance wise.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Boromir said:


> personally, did u notice any difference ? performance wise.


I installed both at the same time. IMO, it made the car more responsive to my commands. When I turn or jerk the wheel, it's ready to go where I tell it to go.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I installed both at the same time. IMO, it made the car more responsive to my commands. When I turn or jerk the wheel, it's ready to go where I tell it to go.


very nice, im ready to install mine once it ISNT cold outside, i got the front one done. im assuming that you cut 2 holes in that carpets thingy in your trunk from looking at the pic you posted. am i right and how hard was it?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I didn't really notice much of a difference with the strut tower bars, but the sway bars, yes, huge difference.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

A rear strut bar can be great for your sub box and amp install! I got the basic eBay strut tower bars and the chassis improvement alone makes them worth the purchase. But as a bonus I was planning from the start to make my $12 rear stut bar an integral part of my very modest audio install. It looks a little ghetto but the intention was function over form

For a few bucks in hardware parts the bar can be a solid mounting point that holds the box securely, and can be released and reattached literally in seconds. Plus, even when I take out the sub box and load my trunk with all my crap, the bar provides all the physical protection I need for the amp. The bar gets in the way a bit when you open the rear seats up to haul stuff but again it protects the amp in this case too.

Of course Im only running a JL 10 in a compact box but with more mounting points bigger boxes should also be held down real good.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Greg,
Maybe a tad off the topic but, I was wondering aobut your front STB. I know my 99 2.0 has the extra emmissions crap on top of the intake manifold, all those thick extra vaccum tubes. Does your 98 have those as well? If you have a pic of the engine bay I could tell you if it is the same as mine.
So does your FSTB clear that without rubbing or rattling?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

The tower brace will fit on the newer sentras too. SqueezinSE has the $tillen strut tower brace, and it fits fine.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

pc080189,
The front bar fit alright as far as the EGR-related hoses, since I twisted them out of the way. The bar did, however, rub the hood in 3 tiny areas - very easy to get rid of, though. I'll take some pictures when I get the chance.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

B14kid said:


> The tower brace will fit on the newer sentras too. SqueezinSE has the $tillen strut tower brace, and it fits fine.


I was just trying to avoid spending well over $100 for a strut bar for my daily driver


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

pc080189 said:


> I was just trying to avoid spending well over $100 for a strut bar for my daily driver


pc080189, there are advantages to getting a proven, "brand name" strut bar. but if you're like me, you'd rather get a strut bar at a much more reasonable price than say $100+. Of course, I'd like to have a better set of stur bars on my car but if eBay offers bars with 95% of the performance at 10% of the cost... I say hell yeah. Like I said earlier, there is the most minor rubbing problem on the hood - easily fixed - but as you can see the emission stuff clears just fine. I got front and rear bars for around $22 + shipping. Even got a complimentary 2nd front bar when they messed up my order! good luck man


----------

